# ti / tú



## John-PB2X.com

Could someone explain when to use ti or tú and when to use ti? I've been searching for an answer and have come up empty. Thanks!


----------



## edval89

Tú means you.

Ti is always with "a ti" or "para ti" - to you or for you.  So it's used to mean "you" as an indirect object.

That's how I've always understood it anyway.


----------



## JB

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=ti
Please look in the above link, which is to the WordReference Dictionary, accesible at the top of the page.
*ti* is an objective pronoun, and as edval said, usually has to be preceded by a preposition, as in for you, to you, with you, at you, etc. 
It is also used relfexively.  See the dictionary.

Tú (with the accent mark) is a subject pronoun.  YOu can also look that up in the dictionary.  ¿Tú sabes?


----------



## SEXTO SENTIDO

My humble opinion.

I did it for you - Lo hice por ti The action falls on pronoun. ti instead of tu. 

It is your fault - Es tu culpa - *posesive* 
I-Mi culpa 
You-*Tu* culpa 
He- Su culpa 
She- Su culpa 
it- Su culpa 
We-Nuestra culpa
You -Su culpa
They-Su culpa 

You are my firend - *To be verb* -*Tu eres* mi amigo 
I hope this helps.


----------



## JB

SEXTO SENTIDO said:


> My humble opinion.
> 
> You are my firend - *To be verb* -*Tú eres* mi amigo


 
Please note the important accent mark.  *Tú* (with accent mark) is the subject pronoun, as in your examples.
*Tu *(without accent mark) is the possessive form.

There was a movie recently, _Y tu mamá también _(And your mother, too.)
Most American TV entertainment reporters pronounced it as if it were _Y tú mama también_ (And you suck, too.) (also distorted by the wrong emphasis on mamá vs. mama).  

Both of these are distinct from _ti_


----------



## John-PB2X.com

Wow, thanks for the replys. That was very fast!

--John


----------



## SEXTO SENTIDO

jbruceismay said:


> Please note the important accent mark. *Tú* (with accent mark) is the subject pronoun, as in your examples.
> *Tu *(without accent mark) is the possessive form.
> 
> There was a movie recently, _Y tu mamá también _(And your mother, too.)
> Most American TV entertainment reporters pronounced it as if it were _Y tú mama también_ (And you suck, too.) (also distorted by the wrong emphasis on mamá vs. mama).
> 
> Both of these are distinct from _ti_


* Dear jbruceismay  .*
*Thank you very much ,*
* Come on  ¡¡  I think  your story about Mexican movie was very funny . *
*Have a nice day.*
*Regards.*


----------



## Masood

Hi

I would like to know the translation of the sentence:

*Many of the discussions were about you.*

How about:

_Muchas de las discusiones se trataron de tí._

I'm not sure if it should be tu, tú or tí.


----------



## nand-o

Masood said:


> Hi
> 
> I would like to know the translation of the sentence:
> 
> *Many of the discussions were about you.*
> 
> How about:
> 
> _Muchas de las discusiones se trataron de tí._
> 
> I'm not sure if it should be tu, tú or tí.


Hola:
Muchas de las discusiones se trataron de/sobre ti


----------



## Txiri

Masood:  _ti_ doesn't carry an accent ...  "mi" can, however, to distinguish the pronoun object of preposition from the possessive meaning 'my' ...

Now, I always see exceptions to this, but generally,  "una discusion" is an 'argument', not a 'discussion.'

"Tu" is the possessive pronoun.

" Tú"  is the subject pronoun.

"Ti" is the pronoun object of a preposition.

Muchas de las conversaciones eran acerca de ti.
Muchas de las conversaciones trataron de ti.
Muchas de las conversaciones te teni'an (a ti) como tema.


----------



## la_machy

> Muchas de las conversaciones eran acerca de ti.
> Muchas de las conversaciones trataron de ti.
> Muchas de las conversaciones te teni'an (a ti) como tema.
> __________________




Ti, no lleva acento.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Muchas de las discusiones trataron de ti.
T*í *no existe.


----------



## Masood

Many thanks, chaps. I didn't realize _ti _didn't have an accent.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

No problem.
Los monosílabos (ver muchos hilos al respecto aquí), no llevan acento, excepto cuando son palabras diferentes:

Sé, se, té, te, él, el, dé, de, etc.


----------



## VivaReggaeton88

No es correcto, pero muchos hispanos usan la palabra "tí" con tilde.


----------



## conectamadrid

tú=you as subject
te without preposition or ti with preposition=you as object
tu=your

 Un saludo.


----------



## dexterciyo

Txiri said:


> Masood:  _ti_ doesn't carry an accent ...  "mi" can, however, to distinguish the pronoun object of preposition from the possessive meaning 'my' ...
> 
> Now, I always see exceptions to this, but generally,  "una discusion" is an 'argument', not a 'discussion.'
> 
> "Tu" is the possessive pronoun.
> 
> " Tú"  is the subject pronoun.
> 
> "Ti" is the pronoun object of a preposition.
> 
> Muchas de las conversaciones eran acerca de ti.
> Muchas de las conversaciones trataron de ti.
> Muchas de las conversaciones te teni'an (a ti) como tema.



I agree, but I wouldn't translate "discussion" as 'conversación.'  I would it leave as 'discusión' or 'debate,' or the like.


----------



## PabloR

Hi,

I'm a little confused when to use Ti, Te, or Tu. For example:

Es para ti // or /// Es para tu
(It's for you.)
Which would be correct?

Does ti always mean 'you'? Does 'tu' always mean your?

Thanks!


----------



## heathern808

Ti and tu mean you.  Ti is following by prepositions.  Es para ti.//  hasta ti// de ti
tu is a subject pronoun. 
Tu eres alto, tu is also a possessive adj.  Tu padre es alto.


----------



## Pinairun

T*ú*, is a subject pronoun: *Tú* eres alto. (Don't forget the written accent)  = *You* are tall.

T*u*, is a possessive adj: *Tu* padre es alto = *Your* father is tall

*Te*, Direct Object = *Te* quiero, *Te* odio, *Te* espero

*A ti,* Direct Object = *Te* quiero *a ti*, *te* odio *a ti*, *te* espero *a ti*. (I love *you*, I hate *you*, I wait for *you*)

Other complements = De ti, para ti, por ti, contra ti, ante ti, hacia ti...


----------



## openingnight

And an easy way to understand "te" is to think it means "to you".
Te duele? = It hurts you?
Te amo= I love you
Que te dijo?= What did he/she tell you? 
Dios te bendiga= God bless you


----------



## Milton Sand

Hello,
Use "tú" when it's followed by a verb that is conjugated with it: _Tú eres; eres tú_.
Use "tu" to mean possesion: _Tu regalo_.
USe "ti" after preposition to mean the person you are talking to:  
_Tú mereces un regalo. Este regalo es para *ti*; es tu regalo._
_You deserve a present. This present is for you; it is your present._

"Ti" becomes "-tigo" when it comes after preposition "con": _contigo_, and it must be stuck to "con".

Regards,


----------



## chriscykwan

Hello there!

Sorry to bring up an old discussion, but I'm a little confused.

If I wanted to say, for example, "he is as tall as you" would I say "él es tan alto como tú" or "él es tan alto como tí"?

Thank you!


----------



## la_machy

Hi!

"El es tan alto como *tú*''.


saludos


----------



## chriscykwan

got it - gracias!


----------



## la_machy

Gracias _*a*_ *ti *.


----------



## chriscykwan

Gracias a ti!


----------

